# VitrtualBox



## latino973 (18 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Je recherche un tuto vidéo si possible récent pour installer windows via VirtualBOx, je suis sous mas OS Mojave 10.14.6 ne voulant pas passer a catalina, merci d'avance pour votre coup de main.


----------



## RubenF (19 Mai 2020)

Tu télécharges Virtualbox 
Tu télécharges une version de Windows
Tu installes Virtualbox. 
Tu le lances 
Tu ouvres une nouvelle machine virtuelle
Tu suis les instructions
Tu la démarres 
Tu installes Windows. 
Le tour est joué


----------



## latino973 (19 Mai 2020)

Merci pour les liens


----------

